# Whip it



## Andy (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2010)

Parts of that are reminiscent of _The Exorcist_ ...


----------



## Andy (Dec 9, 2010)

Exorcist maybe lol all I know is that bird can definitely dance better than me.


----------



## tasha (Dec 9, 2010)

STP said:


> Exorcist maybe lol all I know is that bird can definitely dance better than me.


:lol:  Good one STP.

Here's another hip-hop bird...


... and to think I used to buy my bird "Bird Song" CD's :bonk:


----------



## gooblax (Dec 9, 2010)

My little cousin has a pet cockatoo and they'll dance (with that whole headbanging move) together. Now I'll be able to suggest some dance tracks for them


----------

